# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  "Ботаник Шоу" - игровой блок для любого мероприятия.

## Уралочка

*"БОТАНИК ШОУ"** - игровой блок для любого мероприятия.*

*Беспокойная  Нахухоль и Восточная кузиманза. КАК, вы не знаете ничего про эти объекты? 
НЕ будем призывать на помощь всемогущий ГУГЛ. 
Мы просто найдем среди гостей праздника тех, чей пытливый ум и неуемная эрудиция могут дать ответы на любые вопросы. 
И АЛЕ -АП!!! Мы начинаем «БОТАНИК-ШОУ»!!!! 
Слабонервных просим удалиться из зала. Успокаивает лишь одно- в конце этого безумного, феерического блока ВСЕХ ВЫЛЕЧАТ!*

*в комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальное оформление, карточки, ФОТО,ВИДЕО*
_(реквизит обязательный: очки и любой атрибут для врача)_

*Стоимость комплекта 1300р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

[img]http://*********net/6606252m.jpg[/img] 
[img]http://*********net/6602156m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

Фотографии с двух вечеров.
[img]http://*********net/6597039m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6615471m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6565295m.jpg[/img] 
[img]http://*********net/6580655m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6613422m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6607278m.jpg[/img]

----------


## katyakotkot

Лена, КЛАССС!!!...А это конкурс парный? И сколько по времени?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, КЛАССС!!!...А это конкурс парный? И сколько по времени?


Катюша, по времени он длится от 15 - 20 минут. 
Начинаем общаться за столом, а затем - переходим на танц. площадку. Да, он парный (временами :Grin: )

----------


## Dju

Ленка опять выдала шедевр  :Taunt:  Судя по сведенным скулам народа на фото.... Лен, у них же мышцы на утро болеть будут. Пожалей народ! 
Я еще от Малахова отойти не могу! А тут снова!  :Meeting:

----------


## Уралочка

> Ленка опять выдала шедевр  Судя по сведенным скулам народа на фото.... Лен, у них же мышцы на утро болеть будут. Пожалей народ! 
> Я еще от Малахова отойти не могу! А тут снова!


Юль, по поводу Малахова - сама не ожидала от себя такого :Taunt: 
А ботанов - полюбила :Yes4: 
Обожаю,когда начинают плакать от смеха :Yahoo:

----------


## sokolixa

> у них же мышцы на утро болеть будут


Юль, это - смехотерапия. Оченнно пользительно для здоровья  :Taunt: !

----------


## Курица

> "БОТАНИК ШОУ" - игровой блок для любого мероприятия.


Если у вас в арсенале есть уже "изюминки" от Уралочки, ВАМ долго объяснять не надо, что это классная штучка :Meeting: 

Если -нет - то *вы хорошо зашли*.  :Ok: Оказались в нужное время в нужном месте :Aga: 

Приобретайте, и будете искупаны в овациях. Но не сразу...После того, как слёзы от смеха гости вытрут :Aga: 

Я беру в работу однозначно! :Grin:

----------


## Уралочка

> Я беру в работу однозначно!


Ух,а вот за ЭТО - спасибо!!! Танюша, не представляешь какая я счастливаяяя!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Александрия

Ленка!!Уржалась...еще от Малахова не успела отойти, как и мои гости с морковкой- почесушкой и капустой, а тут такой шедевр!!!!Молодчина!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Ленка!!Уржалась...еще от Малахова не успела отойти, как и мои гости с морковкой- почесушкой и капустой, а тут такой шедевр!!!!Молодчина!!!


 Саш, спасибо. Обожаю своих ботаников :Yes4:

----------


## дюймовка

ботаны-супер! похохотали вчера!

----------


## Уралочка

> ботаны-супер! похохотали вчера!


Ниночка,рада что понравилось :Yes4:  :Tender:

----------


## репка85

По фотографиям видно игрушка улетная, На фото вижу реквизит, а где вы такой покупали? Очки, шлапки и мед сестрам.

----------


## Уралочка

> По фотографиям видно игрушка улетная, На фото вижу реквизит, а где вы такой покупали? Очки, шлапки и мед сестрам.


Да, реквизит здесь нужен. А покупала в магазине, в Тюмени, когда приезжала на семинар. 
Всё это продаётся в магазинах с разными прибамбасами... перчатки шила сама... с ув. Елена.

----------


## Белая розочка

Елена, здравствуйте, интересует сколько человек может принять участие в конкурсе? Реквизит на сколько нужно покупать?) Спасибо.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте, интересует сколько человек может принять участие в конкурсе? Реквизит на сколько нужно покупать?) Спасибо.


Здравствуйте. Блок рассчитан на 5 мужчин, 5 женщин (можно количество участников сократить). с ув. Елена.

----------


## леди диана

Теперь я и весь коллектив клинического комплекса имени Пирогова г.Туапсе знаем, кто такая беспокойная нахухоль)) Фантастически удачно вписался Ботаник-шоу на день рождения мед. центра. И я еще умудрилась добавить в него лечение по Геннадию Малаховичу))). Лежали все. Супер!

----------


## Ledi RozaLedi 17

Здравствуйте, Елена! Перевела денежку за ботаник-шоу с карты 6876. Спасибо!

----------

